# Matthew Poole on breaking the covenant like Adam



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2020)

“But they like men have transgressed the covenant: there have they dealt treacherously against me.” (Hosea 6:7)

I told them by my prophets what I required of them by covenant, but I could not obtain it, they regarded not what I said. _Like men_; or, like Adam: some take it for a proper name, and so refer it unto the first man, and his breaking covenant; and, for aught I see, it may well enough refer to him, who forgot or slighted the threat, who judged of what he did by what it appeared, as a small matter; and so these forget and slight my threats, and judge of the place where, and the persons by whom, and the times when, sacrifices are to be offered as no material circumstances, and therefore do choose what places they please, and appoint what priest liketh them best to offer; or else transgress the covenant, as if it were the covenant of a man like themselves. ...

For more, see Matthew Poole on breaking the covenant like Adam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

